# Bike Sport Tag Oppenau 26.7.08



## ciao heiko (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie sich schon herumgesprochen hat, haben wir Oppenauer einen Cross Country Trail gebaut. Zur offiziellen Eröffnung am 26.7.08 bieten wir einen "Bike Sport Tag". Unter anderem im Angebot:

Geführte Touren
Fahrtechniktraining mit ausgebildeten Trainern
Test der Cross Country Strecke
Bike Workshops
Fun Wettbewerbe
Biker Hock

Es besteht die Möglichkeit kostenlos über das Wochenende zu zelten.

Alle Infos auf http://www.tus-oppenau.de/mtb


Wir freuen uns auf alle Gäste. Da dies für uns die erste Veranstaltung dieser Art ist, ist Feedback willkommen.







ciao heiko


----------



## Harry72 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Heiko,

wir sind sicher mit ein paar Mann dabei, bin gespannt auf die Strecke. Allerdings fürs erste hab ich gerade genug vom biken, die challange sitzt mir noch heftig im Rücken..... aber ist ja noch ne weile hin!
vg Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem wir viele Rückfragen wegen dieses Artikels in der ARZ bekommen haben

http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=14248

können wir Entwarnung geben. Es wurde eine Einigung mit dem Forst erzielt. Hauptsächlich ging es um gemeinsam mit Fussgängern genutzte Wege, die so nicht genehmigungsfähig sind. Deshalb werden wir z.T. neue eigene Wege bauen müssen, was der Streckenführung ja nur zu Gute kommt.
Für den MTB Tag ist eine Genehmigung in jedem Fall erteilt, so das dieser wie geplant stattfinden kann.

Wir hoffen auf viele Gäste.


ciao heiko


----------



## Andi.S. (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Heiko,

das hört sich doch gut an. 
Alls ich den Artikel im OT gelesen habe, dachte ich schon, ihr habt euch die ganze Arbeit um sonst gemacht.  
Ich freue mich schon auf eueren Bike-Tag.

Viele Grüße
Andi, der jetzt auch wieder nach Oppenau muss. Aber leider zum arbeiten und nicht zum biken


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andi,

schön das du kommen willst. Bring noch ein paar Kumpels mit. 

Und wenn du am Freitag Abend mal mit uns biken willst, wir haben auch einen Mitfahrer aus Urloffen, da könnt ich dir die Adresse geben, damit Ihr eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen könnt.


ciao heiko


----------



## Andi.S. (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Heiko,
wir kommen am 26. auf jeden Fall zu dritt.
An einer von eueren Freitags-Touren möchte ich demnächst auch mal gerne mit fahren. Da ich in Oppenau arbeite, würde sich das vor der Nachtschicht mal anbieten. 
Ich muss vorher nur noch etwas an meiner Kondition und Kraft verbessern. Nach ca. 15 Jahren Pause ist da einfach nicht mehr allzu viel übrig. Aber ich arbeite daran und merke auch schon wie es deutlich besser wird. 

Viele Grüße bis bald mal
Andi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Juli 2008)

was ich bis jetzt vom Trail gesehen hab war ja wirklich tiptop. Ihr habt euch richtig viel Arbeit gemacht.  Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen und hoffe euere Veranstaltung wird ein voller Erfolg.


----------



## Harry72 (15. Juli 2008)

... Ah jetzt gibt es ja auch schon Bilder von der Strecke...

Endlich tut sich bei uns in der Richtung auch mal was. In der weiteren Umgebung gibt es ja schon einige Cross-Country Strecken, aber bei uns im Renchtal dauerts doch immer ein bissel länger ehe was geschieht. Wenn da nicht ein paar ehrgeizige Biker selbst Handanlegen kann man sowas nie aufbauen!
Die Bilder sehen schonmal vielversprechend aus, bin echt gespannt auf nächste Woche! 

ciao Harry


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Juli 2008)

Harry72 schrieb:


> ... Ah jetzt gibt es ja auch schon Bilder von der Strecke...



wie? wo gibts bilder???


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Juli 2008)

Hier gibts 4 kleine Bilder,

http://www.tus-oppenau.de/mtb/erwachsene/mtbsporttag.html

aber es wird in Kürze auch eine eigene Webseite für die Strecke geben. Wir waren in letzter Zeit aber viel mit Strecke bauen beschäftigt. Wir "mussten" noch 2 weitere Trails in den Wald bauen, da wir die Fusswege nicht mitbenutzen durften. Der Streckenführung hat es in jedem Fall gut getan.




ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


Wetter.de und Wetter.com sagen bisher schönes Wetter voraus. Ideal um bei uns das Zelt aufzuschlagen.

Es sind noch ein paar Plätze beim Fahrtechniktrainig frei. 



ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Heiko,

habe mich (eine Freundin kommt auch noch mit) für beide Fahrtechnikkurse angemeldet. Bin ja so gespannt. Wir hoffen, dass die Trainer viel Geduld mitbringen. 
Denke, du wirst da am Samstag auch irgendwo mithelfen, oder ?

Bis dann

Yvo


----------



## hömma (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Heiko,

als "Neuschwarzwälder" (zugezogen aus dem Ruhrgebiet nach Baden-Baden) versuche ich gerade etwas Anschluss zu finden und gleichzeitig auch nach mehr als 10-jähriger Abstinenz wieder in den Bikesport einzusteigen. Würde am Samstag (wenn auch allein) gern vorbeischauen und ne Tour auf eurer Strecke mitfahren. Ich denke mal, ein Fahrtechnikkurs (zumindest der für Forgeschrittene) zur Auffrischung wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Yvo, hallo Martin,

die Damen werden von Andrea Hauser betreut. Also Ideal um ungestört  üben zu können. Und bei den Herren ist Axel Hauser bekannt für sein kompetentes Trainig. Also für euch alle beste Voraussetzungen. Bisher hatten wir noch nicht sooooo viele Anmeldungen, aber erfahrungsgemäs wartet natürlich jeder bis kurz vor Schluss, wie das Wetter wird, um sich anzumelden. Und jetzt steht ja ziemlich sicher fest dass wir schönes Wetter bekommen. Wer sicher beim Fahrtechniktraining dabei sein will, sollte sich anmelden. 

Und die Frage ob ich mal da sein werde......
Es sieht so aus, als ob ich von Freitag mittag bis Sonntag mittag permanent vor Ort bin. Also wer mich Offline kennen lernen will hat beste Changsen mich zu treffen.


bis dann

ciao heiko


----------



## Yvoxl (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Heiko,

noch eine Frage habe ich. Wo sollen wir denn in Oppenau am Besten parken, wenn wir  von FDS herkommen und wie lange brauchen wir etwa dann mit dem Rad zur Kleinebene ? Habe keine Ahnung, wo die ist.
Bis Samstag

Yvo


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Yvo,

die Kleinebene ist ca 150hm oberhalb von Oppenau. Sowohl die Zufahrt als auch die Waldwege sind mit "Kleinebene" beschildert. Eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung gibt es auf unserer Webseite. 
http://www.tus-oppenau.de/mtb

Es ist so, dass es oben nur ein paar Parkplätze gibt, und die Zufahrtsstrasse am Ende sehr schmal ist. Diese nicht zuparken!

Deshalb z.B. die Zufahrt soweit hochfahren bis zur Abzweigung der Strasse "Kästehalde". Dort im Ort parken und einfach per Rad geradeaus, gehen ein steiler und ein weniger steiler Fussweg hoch. Oder der Strasse folgen. Jeweils ca 5-10min bist du oben.

Oder beim Schwimmbad parken. Von dort durchs Tor Richtung Kirche und hinter der Kirche den Wanderwegweisern folgen. Ca 15min.

Die Kleineben ist also relativ leicht zu finden, zur Not jemanden fragen, die kennt jeder.


bis dann

ciao heiko


----------



## Yvoxl (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Heiko,

leider muss ich so kurzfristig wegen üblen Rückenproblemen absagen. Sehr schade.
Hoffe, die Veranstaltung wird gut besucht.

Ciao

Yvo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi.S. (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank an die Jungs und Mädels von der MTB-Gruppe des TUS-Oppenau. Da habt Ihr wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung auf die Beine gestellt. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch zu euerer Genialen Cross Country Strecke. Die ist euch ja super gelungen. Vor allen der North Shore ist ja der Hammer.
Ein extra Danke noch mal an Axel für die 5 Stunden Fahrtechnik-Seminar und die Einführung in die Cross Coutry Strecke. 

Viele Grüße
Andi, der sicher bald mal wieder in Oppenau fährt


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Yvo,


erstmal gute Besserung. War natürlich ganz schade das du nicht dabei sein konntest, auch wo wir uns solange nicht gesehen haben. Du liest ja in der Antwort von Andi, das du wirklich was versäumt hast. 
Wir hatten wirklich viel verschiedene Bike Aktivitäten im Angebot. Langweilig ist wohl niemandem geworden. 

Wir hätten uns natürlich noch mehr Gäste gewünscht. Da fragen immer allen nach geilen Trails, und da baut man welche und keiner wills (oder kanns?) fahren. Muss sich vieleicht erst noch rumsprechen wie gut der Bike Sport Tag war. Dennen die da waren hat es riesig Spass gemacht. War mal eine zwanglose Veranstaltung, wo der Spass miteinander und nicht immer ein Rennen gegeneinander im Vordergrund stand. 

Wenn ich Zeit habe, stelle ich ein paar Bilder ins Album.

ciao heiko


----------



## hömma (28. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich den Ausführungen von Andi 100% anschliessen. War echt ein klasse Tag, der toll organisiert wurde...

Axel und seine Jungs haben eine großartige, anspruchsvolle Strecke gebaut. Respekt an die paar Jungs, die das Ding flüssig durchfahren, ohne einmal auszuklicken!  Ich werde mit Sicherheit noch einige Zeit üben müssen, bis ich so weit bin.

Also dann, wir sehen uns auf der Strecke!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Yvoxl (28. Juli 2008)

Anscheinend habe ich wohl ganz schön was verpasst. Aber wenn doch so viele positive Rückmeldung kommt, bietet ihr bestimmt doch mal so was wieder an, oder ? Ich werde ja nicht ewig Rückenschmerzen haben  Auch heute waren oder sind sie recht heftig.
Bietet ihr auch so mal zwischendurch Fahrtechnikkurse an, wenn es genügend Anfragen gäbe ?

Liebe Grüße

Yvo


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Juli 2008)

Wenn du ein paar Leute zusammen bringst, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, das Axel durchaus mal einen Kurs anbietet. Ich werde ihn mal ansprechen. Es sollten halt schon so 5-8 Personen sein, die in etwa das gleiche Niveau haben. Dann ist da sicherlich was machbar. 

Ob wir die Veranstaltung wiederholen? Noch sind wir ganz geschaft, müde und froh das es rum ist. Aber mal sehen wie die Lust in ein paar Monaten ist. Kann gut sein das wir es wieder machen.

ciao heiko


----------



## CopyMaster (1. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute mal wieder in Oppenau und hab bei der Gelegenheit kurz den Trail begutachtet. Ich war wirklich überrascht, saubere Arbeit, Respekt. In so ein kleines Waldstück so viel Trail reinzuquetschen, das muss schon gut geplant sein. Und auch von der Befestigung astrein. Lediglich an der "kleiner Feigling" Stelle fehlt mir unten ein kleiner Anlieger (eventuell auch übersehen, es lag doch einiges an Gestrüpp rum und der Trail ist auch gesperrt), da weiss ich nicht so recht, wie man da flüssig um die Kurve kommen soll. Die Falllinie führt jedenfalls genau in den Fangzaun 

Hoffe auf jeden Fall, die Strecke wird gut gepflegt und wenn ich mal mitm Bike vorbei komme, werd ich sicher zwei drei Runden drehen...

Wurde eigentlich auf der anderen Seite auch gebaut? Oder gehts da über die Waldautobahn? Ich hab jetzt nur das Stück unterm Spielplatz begutachtet.


----------



## Schwarzwälder (1. Februar 2009)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Hoffe auf jeden Fall, die Strecke wird gut gepflegt und wenn ich mal mitm Bike vorbei komme, werd ich sicher zwei drei Runden drehen...
> 
> Wurde eigentlich auf der anderen Seite auch gebaut? Oder gehts da über die Waldautobahn? Ich hab jetzt nur das Stück unterm Spielplatz begutachtet.



http://mtb-oppenau.jimdo.com/mtb-strecke/

Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage.

Gruss


----------



## CopyMaster (1. Februar 2009)

Nein, nicht wirklich....


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Februar 2009)

Die Strecke führt dann ein Stück rechts auf dem Waldweg bergauf und dann in der Linkskurve beim Brunnen geht ein Trail rechts hoch zu Sattelhütte. Der ist realtiv steil und deshalb schwer zu fahren, kann aber umfahren werden wenn du auf dem Forstweg bleibst.
An der Sattelhütte geht der Trail über den Forstweg weiter kurz bergauf und dann parrallel zum Forstweg eben und bergab. Ein kurzes schönes Stück.
Wenn der Trail wieder auf den Forstweg geht trifft es gleich links ca 300m den Grasweg hoch. Oben quert der Trail dann den Bach und verläuft in mehreren kurzen steilen Schwüngen vor  bis zur Kleinebene. Auch eine sehr schöne Passage.

Ich selbst bin jetzt schon eine Weile nicht mehr drüber gefahren und bin nicht weiter informiert, wie der Weg zur Zeit aussieht. Der Northshore und der Feigling waren in der Diskussion, weil es damit Probleme mit der Genehmigung gab. Ich kenn den Stand der Dinge aktuell aber nicht.


ciao heiko


----------



## CopyMaster (2. Februar 2009)

Ok, kanns mir dann etwa vorstellen, wie die Strecke geht. Ne Menge Holz, wie lang wurde denn daran gearbeitet?

Hatte meine Freundin dabei. Beim Feigling hat sie gleich gemeint, da fährt sie nicht runter... naja kommt Zeit kommt Mut 

Für die Stelle wär aber eine weniger steile Alternativlinie gar nicht so dumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (4. Februar 2009)

Wie lange gearbeitet wurde kann ich nicht genau sagen. Aber es waren mehrere Einsätze mit bis zu 15 Helfern. Gerade unsere Jugend hat sich da hervorgetan. 


Den Feigling bin ich selbst ein paarmal runter, es war aber immer wackelig. Seither traue ich mich das selbst nichtmehr. Man muss halt gerade auf das Fangnetz zufahren und erst im letzten Augenblick kommt man soweit zum Stehen, das man einlenken kann. Über eine Alternative wurde schon im Vorfeld diskutiert. Ich hätte das begrüsst, aber der Hauptbaumeister wollte das erstmal nicht.


ciao heiko


----------

